# New place to fly!



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Just thought I'd give y'all a heads up with this article. I don't fly but I love watching and really enjoy the technology. This place is about 7 miles from my house. If any of y'all decide to check it out I'd like to come and watch. Tight lines, Guy

Flying club has new strip to call home

By Chris Paschenko
The Daily News Published November 26, 2007

HITCHCOCK - Although a radio-controlled aircraft club was displaced from three different venues, the "Kitty Hawkers" finally found a landing strip to call home.

In celebration of the new runway, the Kitty Hawk Club of Hitchcock plans to show its gratitude to city and county officials with a Dec. 1 aerial display at Jack Brooks Park. The airstrip at Kitty Hawk Field now boasts a protective fence and pavilion.

"We never had a good place to fly and were pushed from one place to another," said Louis Bello, the club's vice president. "We were originally where the rodeo is and, when it came, we moved to where the baseball field is now. When the baseball group came in, we chose a spot across the street where the soccer field is now, and then soccer pushed us out of there and so on."

Steve Takacs, the club's president, said he's worked eight years trying to find the perfect site.

"We've developed an approved training program through the Air Force and JROTC, teaching children to fly the airplanes," Takacs said. "The commissioners court put fences up to keep the horses and all-terrain vehicles off our landing strip and really put up a nice pavilion to keep the children and seniors out of hot summers and rain."

The North Galveston County Chamber of Commerce plans a ribbon-cutting ceremony at 9:30 a.m., Takacs said, and the club will honor the Galveston County Parks and Senior Services and the Commissioners Court.

The club, which has about 30 members, is working to foster after-school programs and invite children from churches in the community to participate in computerized training, he said.

Children in attendance will be able to learn about the hobby but won't be able to fly the planes, Takacs said.

"You can't just hand a kid a controller and tell them to go at it," he said. "They would fail, and that would be the worst part, not having a good time."

With planes, engines controllers and accessories costing $500 or more, some children aren't able to enjoy the hobby, Takacs said, but the club uses a computer simulator to teach the them how to fly. Takacs wasn't sure whether the simulator would be available Saturday.

"We'll have 30 to 50 model aircraft," Takacs said. "There won't be any jets, but we'll have some stunt aircraft and war birds."

+++

At a glance

WHAT: Kitty Hawk Field dedication

WHEN: Saturday, 9:30 a.m. ribbon cutting; 10 a.m. model aircraft show; 10:30 a.m. food and fun

WHERE: Jack Brooks Park, Hitchcock


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Guy that really cool. i have started this hobby and that is not to far from me.



Thanks. randall


----------

